# Can goats get too much alfalfa?



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a chance to purchase some hay that is pretty much all alfalfa. You don't see that very often. Kinda strange. Is it safe to use this winter? If we throw a half a bale of that and a half a bale of grass hay, will it be OK or could some get sick trying to overeat the alfalfa since it isn't all mixed? I just didn't know if goats can get too much alfalfa or not. Well, I've heard that bucks and wethers can get UC from alfalfa but what about the does? What do you guys think?


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

I think that would be alright. I don't think the does can get too much alfalfa.
:happy: :sing: 
Belle


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

My two girls are so spoiled. They will not eat anything but pure alfafa hay. They are doing fine on it. Well, maybe just a little fat though.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Heheheh...depends on what you define as "too much." In my operation, too much is when the goat has a higher level of total protein intake than it needs, no matter what its source. Then they begin to pee that extra out on the ground...and along with it, your money, too.

If I used alfalfa hay, I would use it the same as I do seed -- as a supplemental feed. The reason for me is cost vs. benefit.

This link is about cows, but it has extensive study of relative feed values and price vs. benefit comparisons...

http://www.cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_circulars/CR-612.pdf

So how much protein does she need? Try this calculator...

http://www2.luresext.edu/GOATS/research/mp3.html


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, we have access to some that is not priced any higher than the alfalfa/grass mix hay b/c my FIL has it. He wants $4.00/bale for it. Everyone else around here wants that for the mix hay. So it won't hurt them though? If it won't hurt them, I might just go after it.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

alfalfa is the best hay you can feed a goat, there is nothing wrong with it, if their protein level is too high back off their grain intake, unless they are milking or nursing kids they dont need much grain at all.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

And if your goats are not in the last 50 days of pregnancy or nursing kids, they need no grain with good alfalfa hay...and $4 a bale, shoot, I would not only feed only alfalfa and good minerals, but I would get a hog to grow out on what the goats waste. Vicki


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Go for it. My does eat nothing but alfalfa hay when I can get it and it almost looks like pressed flowers it's so pretty. Sometimes I'm outta luck and have to do round bales with pellets but mine are nice thick girls and like their food. LOL!


----------



## Disco Paul (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi,
Up here in MN all I feed is Alfalfa. Sometimes 1 or 2 goats may get a handful of goat chow. But its pretty rare that they do. We have 29 Boer-X and 1 bag of goat chow has lasted us since March. They are on pasture for the summer. Our 2 bucks are on feed.
Paul


----------

